# Titan!



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally got some decent photos of the little monster this weekend! He's 10.5 weeks old, 26 lbs and 16.5" at the shoulder!






































Will update as he grows into those paws


----------



## CK9 (Jun 23, 2015)

He is so adorable! He`s a super handsome boy.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful big-little boy!
He looks so solemn and lazy hahaha


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kdawnk said:


> Beautiful big-little boy!
> He looks so solemn and lazy hahaha


He is, mostly. He has crazy spurts of puppy energy that last for about 20 minutes, then he gets bratty and wants to bite everything in sight for about 5 minutes, and then he sleeps for hours. And then it starts over again


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cute. I love the side-eye in the 2nd to last picture.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

sassafras said:


> Very cute. I love the side-eye in the 2nd to last picture.


Thanks! That's his "do I have to?" look. I get it a lot. Like every time I tell him to stop biting the other dogs. Or the carpet. Or the couch. Or my hands


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow. For a puppy he is already so stunning. Can't wait to watch this pup grow up.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He is cute... and huge! He's already almost 3x Meeko's size aha


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

OMG HES ADORABLE!!! Please tell me what it's like to raise a Dane I want one so badly but their health is keeping me at arms length


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lookit his wrinkly head.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg! He's soooo cute! Love that face <3


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

taquitos said:


> He is cute... and huge! He's already almost 3x Meeko's size aha


I think he's currently gaining about 4 lbs a week. He has seemed super tired these last few days, so I'm thinking another growth spurt is coming on!



missc89 said:


> OMG HES ADORABLE!!! Please tell me what it's like to raise a Dane I want one so badly but their health is keeping me at arms length


I am very worried about his health, I won't lie. Feeding the right amount, managing exercise, worrying about going up and down stairs too much, jumping off the couch, etc. He is insured, so at least if any emergencies happen I don't have to worry about financials, just about him. 

I think the life expectancy and the myriad of health issues keep a lot of people away. But to me, the personality and the general perks of the breed outweigh the cost. I don't know, ask me again in ten years, after I've owned and lost a few, maybe I'll say "nah, this isn't the breed for me any more". Until then, I'm going to enjoy my giant horse dogs 




ireth0 said:


> Lookit his wrinkly head.


Ha! I'm really surprised about how wrinkly he is. I guess I'm not used to puppies, but I wasn't expecting it. He has folds everywhere, and his body weight/condition is pretty much perfect for his height!



jade5280 said:


> Omg! He's soooo cute! Love that face <3


Thanks  I like him quite a bit, too. Especially when he's sleeping!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is the biggest Dane I've ever met. His name is Wally and I think he's around 180lbs if I'm remember correctly.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yikes - that's a lot of dog! 

Titan is sooooooooo cute!!! Love his expressions  

I would love to own a Dane, too - the ones I've met all had awesome personalities.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> This is the biggest Dane I've ever met. His name is Wally and I think he's around 180lbs if I'm remember correctly.


Wow, he's beautiful! I love that color, there were a few females in the litter that were merle/mantle - had there been a male with a similar personality to Titan's, I would have had a much harder decision. 

Not sure where Titan's end height/weight will be. Maternal grandfather is 42" at the shoulder and 185 lbs, mother is 37" and was 165 lbs before pregnancy and father is 41" and 180 lbs.

Two puppies in the last litter from this particular bitch (different sire) reached 195-200 lbs, and the breeder said that Titan is right along the lines of the size those puppies were at his age. However, Dane pups can have drastically different growth periods, so his could just be early and he could "even out" and not reach that weight (which I'd prefer, as generally, the bigger they are, the more problems they have). 

Is Wally owned by someone you know? How does he do at that size, movement and health-wise (if you know)?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

(asking because I'm curious)

What was it about Titans personality specifically that made you pick him over the other males, and were you dead set on a male or were you also open to the possibility of getting a female??


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

missc89 said:


> (asking because I'm curious)
> 
> What was it about Titans personality specifically that made you pick him over the other males, and were you dead set on a male or were you also open to the possibility of getting a female??


I was pretty set on a male, I've always just enjoyed my male dog's personalities a bit more. 

I met the puppies when they were 3.5 weeks old, so they were still developing their individuality, but the minute my dad and I walked into the "puppy room", Titan got up and wobbled over to us. The rest of the litter warmed up eventually and came to check us out, but then quickly lost interest and went to do more "fun" puppy things, like play with each other. Titan, though, stayed pretty close to us, circled our legs, nibbled on our fingers and tried to crawl in our laps. I don't think he "chose" us - I think he would have done that to anyone who walked in. The breeder let her 185 lb male into the room at one point, and most of the rest of the puppies seemed pretty intimidated and kept their distance - Titan ran right up to him and tried to nibble on his toes. At another point, one of the breeder's grandkids slammed a door shut pretty loudly and most of the rest of the litter acted fairly fearful - Titan and another female were kinda like "huh, that was weird" and kept going about their business.

He seemed a bit more developed, personality-wise and took new, potentially frightening situations head-on. I want a dog who is my weekend buddy and goes everywhere with me, therefore how a dog deals with new situations is really important. His personality has held true, and he has met "scary" things (the loud motorcycle that goes down our road, the neighbor's Mastiff mix who barks aggressively) with a really positive reaction. He also still loves people and runs up to greet strangers with his whole butt wagging


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> Is Wally owned by someone you know? How does he do at that size, movement and health-wise (if you know)?


My friend used to dog sit and walk him and I went with her a few times. He seemed healthy and energetic. He would hover his butt when he sat instead of putting his butt on the ground. I'm not sure if that had to do with his structure or if that's just how he liked to sit.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> I was pretty set on a male, I've always just enjoyed my male dog's personalities a bit more.
> 
> I met the puppies when they were 3.5 weeks old, so they were still developing their individuality, but the minute my dad and I walked into the "puppy room", Titan got up and wobbled over to us. The rest of the litter warmed up eventually and came to check us out, but then quickly lost interest and went to do more "fun" puppy things, like play with each other. Titan, though, stayed pretty close to us, circled our legs, nibbled on our fingers and tried to crawl in our laps. I don't think he "chose" us - I think he would have done that to anyone who walked in. The breeder let her 185 lb male into the room at one point, and most of the rest of the puppies seemed pretty intimidated and kept their distance - Titan ran right up to him and tried to nibble on his toes. At another point, one of the breeder's grandkids slammed a door shut pretty loudly and most of the rest of the litter acted fairly fearful - Titan and another female were kinda like "huh, that was weird" and kept going about their business.
> 
> He seemed a bit more developed, personality-wise and took new, potentially frightening situations head-on. I want a dog who is my weekend buddy and goes everywhere with me, therefore how a dog deals with new situations is really important. His personality has held true, and he has met "scary" things (the loud motorcycle that goes down our road, the neighbor's Mastiff mix who barks aggressively) with a really positive reaction. He also still loves people and runs up to greet strangers with his whole butt wagging


Thanks so much for answering my question!!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> My friend used to dog sit and walk him and I went with her a few times. He seemed healthy and energetic. He would hover his butt when he sat instead of putting his butt on the ground. I'm not sure if that had to do with his structure or if that's just how he liked to sit.


One of my breeder's females does this, too! Like her butt won't fully reach the ground. Probably a structural thing, I wonder how much (if any) added pressure that puts on their hips and other joints?



missc89 said:


> Thanks so much for answering my question!!


Of course


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> One of my breeder's females does this, too! Like her butt won't fully reach the ground. Probably a structural thing, I wonder how much (if any) added pressure that puts on their hips and other joints?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course


If your breeder's dogs are healthy I wouldn't worry over it. There's only so much you can do to ensure your chances of getting a healthy dog of any breed. Even dogs from healthy lineage can end up with unexpected issues.


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

Titan is SOOOOOO handsome!!!! I follow you guys on IG!  Danes are such an amazing breed. Every Dane I have met had an awesome temperament. Such regal looking dogs too!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> If your breeder's dogs are healthy I wouldn't worry over it. There's only so much you can do to ensure your chances of getting a healthy dog of any breed. Even dogs from healthy lineage can end up with unexpected issues.


Her dogs from this line that she has information on (grandfather and his two brothers, grandmother and a sister, great grandfather, both great grandmothers and many of their siblings) have all lived until at least 9 years except for the three males who have succumbed to bloat (one at the age of 2, one at 4 and one at 5). She was very upfront about the bloat incidents and provided me with a lot of information about tacking, which I'm going to look into as soon as Titan reaches physical maturity.

I have OFAs for sire, dam and three out of four grandparents, so I'm confident that these are structurally sound dogs  I'm just SO worried about his health, and the more research I do about things like CCL, HoD/Pano and bloat, the more worried I get!



BooneOEB said:


> Titan is SOOOOOO handsome!!!! I follow you guys on IG!  Danes are such an amazing breed. Every Dane I have met had an awesome temperament. Such regal looking dogs too!


Thanks! Most of what drew me to them was the temperament - I've never met an unfriendly Dane. Plus I like giant "lunky" dogs, as my mom calls them


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> She was very upfront about the bloat incidents and provided me with a lot of information about tacking, which I'm going to look into as soon as Titan reaches physical maturity.


Bloat can happen in Beaucerons as well. It's not common, by there are a couple owners on our FB group that have had dogs from other lines bloat. From what I understand there aren't any definite links to genetics when it comes to bloat (other than being a large breed). Tacking is something I'm going to look into as well and talk to my breeder more about. I really know nothing about it and the pros and cons so I have a lot more research to do.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Bloat can happen in Beaucerons as well. It's not common, by there are a couple owners on our FB group that have had dogs from other lines bloat. From what I understand there aren't any definite links to genetics when it comes to bloat (other than being a large breed). Tacking is something I'm going to look into as well and talk to my breeder more about. I really know nothing about it and the pros and cons so I have a lot more research to do.


One of my biggest fears about getting a big dog is Bloat but I really like the whole "breaking up meals and letting them sit in their crate for 30 minutes" thing that my current breeder has me doing and I've read that that is what you should do with dogs who are prone to bloat.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Bloat can happen in Beaucerons as well. It's not common, by there are a couple owners on our FB group that have had dogs from other lines bloat. From what I understand there aren't any definite links to genetics when it comes to bloat (other than being a large breed). Tacking is something I'm going to look into as well and talk to my breeder more about. I really know nothing about it and the pros and cons so I have a lot more research to do.


I'm not sure of the price differences, but I'm leaning towards laparoscopic tacking, which is sort of new and much less invasive than regular tacking, which requires a large incision. Laparoscopic tacking only requires two small incisions (from what I've read) and therefore the recovery time is less. It's much harder to find a clinic who can do it, though, and it's a lot pricier than a regular tacking procedure. 

I plan on doing a lot of research and talking to some specialists, as well. How old is Panzer? Maybe we can create a tacking thread and discuss what we learn and ask for input when we get closer to considering it seriously?  Maybe sassafras will have some knowledge to share about laparoscopic versus regular procedures.



missc89 said:


> One of my biggest fears about getting a big dog is Bloat but I really like the whole "breaking up meals and letting them sit in their crate for 30 minutes" thing that my current breeder has me doing and I've read that that is what you should do with dogs who are prone to bloat.


Bloat IS my biggest fear. It's the number one killer of Great Danes. Which is crazy, because it's mostly preventable. I've already had nightmares that he's full grown and bloating and I'm rushing him to the vet while his sides are filling with gas like a balloon (which is not what happens when they bloat, it's just what my crazy sleeping mind envisions in order to make me panic).

When you think about it, people quote Great Danes as having an average life expectancy of 7-8 years, and bloat, the most common cause of fatality, usually happens between years 3-6. Therefore, if you can keep your Dane from bloating, odds of it living past the average are high because the average is so severely impacted and lowered by bloat deaths. 

My plan for Titan is to do 3 meals a day and forced rest (crated rest, if necessary) for 20 minutes before meal time and 30-40 minutes after. Until I can get him tacked, I will be watching him like a hawk.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I come by and just smoosh on his adorable, wrinkly face?


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Titan is so adorable! Great danes are just awesome; I have such a soft spot for them! The owner of the barn I used to work at had a great dane puppy who I got to see grow up and hang out with while working, and he was just the most amazing dog. I understand your worry about health issues! That's the number one thing that makes it hard for me to consider getting a great dane, even though I absolutely love the breed. 

Also, have to agree that all the danes I've met have had the best temperaments.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Sandakat said:


> Can I come by and just smoosh on his adorable, wrinkly face?


As long as you're wearing protective gloves and a face mask  We've entered the "omg, I have to bite everything!" phase.



mudypony said:


> Titan is so adorable! Great danes are just awesome; I have such a soft spot for them! The owner of the barn I used to work at had a great dane puppy who I got to see grow up and hang out with while working, and he was just the most amazing dog. I understand your worry about health issues! That's the number one thing that makes it hard for me to consider getting a great dane, even though I absolutely love the breed.
> 
> Also, have to agree that all the danes I've met have had the best temperaments.


I'm hoping Titan turns out like the rest I've met - just a big, kind of dope-y, super mellow horse dog


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, he turned 11 weeks old on Tuesday. He's grown another quarter of an inch since the last time he was measured (Saturday) and has gained 2.5 lbs. I had to let out his collar about an inch yesterday because it was getting a little snug.

He's signalling at the back door to go outside now, which I am very happy to see. I'm hoping that in another 2.5-3 months accidents in the house will have halted and I'll be able to get the carpets cleaned!

He decided I shouldn't make my bed and go to work this morning, so I decided I could be late and get some photos of him  My cell phone camera is icky, I really need to invest in a better camera...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally! Had to take about 200 photos to get these, but with a real camera!

ETA: 11.5 weeks, 31 lbs, right around 18" at the shoulder.


























And for comedic relief - he looks pretty goofy when he runs:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

AWWWWW love the running picture! Is he really clumsy? Those ears


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Titan is a very good looking guy. 
As to bloat; not sure if it is the same for Danes, but in Wolfhounds,
it becomes a serious concern at around the 9 month mark. I have 
the Gastropexy done around 8 months. Still a good idea to have them
calm 30 minutes before and after meals even after the procedure. 
And even having the Gastropexy does not make them 100% safe 
from bloat. I live 2 hours away from an emergency clinic so I keep
the medical supplies on hand to treat if the need should ever arise. 
(vet taught me what to do) It buys time to get to the clinic.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> AWWWWW love the running picture! Is he really clumsy? Those ears


He is pretty clumsy. His feet are huge, and sometimes when he gets tired, he walks like they weigh 50 lbs each. It's hilarious to witness. 



Wet Beards said:


> Titan is a very good looking guy.
> As to bloat; not sure if it is the same for Danes, but in Wolfhounds,
> it becomes a serious concern at around the 9 month mark. I have
> the Gastropexy done around 8 months. Still a good idea to have them
> ...


Thanks  I think the 9 month mark is when Danes start becoming susceptible, as well. The specialist I've spoken to recommended that I don't tack him until he's fully grown, so around 18 months or so. 

I'm only 35 minutes away from my emergency clinic, but I'd be interested in learning what your vet taught you to do in the case of bloat. I hope I can speak to a vet who has more experience in giant breeds - the one I saw didn't really know much about giant breed care (he suggested neutering at 9.5 weeks). The more I research bloat the more terrified I become... I've already had nightmares.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Such a cutie.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I love great danes  I hope to own one someday so I am going to be stalking all of your threads also love his ears flying in the wind *be careful he might take off* lol I know originally you weren't looking for the black and white, I don't remember what color you wanted originally but he seemed the most stable from the bunch *not saying the other puppies were unstable I mean outgoing/relaxed*. I wish I was better with words >.>


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

He is adorable. I love Danes.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

sassafras said:


> Such a cutie.


Thanks! I'll think he's cuter when he stops peeing every 30 minutes when he's awake 



kcomstoc said:


> I love great danes  I hope to own one someday so I am going to be stalking all of your threads also love his ears flying in the wind *be careful he might take off* lol I know originally you weren't looking for the black and white, I don't remember what color you wanted originally but he seemed the most stable from the bunch *not saying the other puppies were unstable I mean outgoing/relaxed*. I wish I was better with words >.>


You remember correctly, I originally wanted solid black. Titan definitely did seem to be the most lively and people-oriented of the bunch, so I'm very happy with my choice. Mantle is growing on me as a pattern - his multi-colored toes are just adorable and really work in his favor. 



Max and Me said:


> He is adorable. I love Danes.


Thanks  This is my first foray into the Dane world, I hope to have many more in the future!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

My SO wants a harlequin great dane because they look like cows >.> *that's what he says* or a blue merle but I REALLY like the all black or fawn colors as well


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> My SO wants a harlequin great dane because they look like cows >.> *that's what he says* or a blue merle but I REALLY like the all black or fawn colors as well


I do want a harlequin at some point. Or most likely several. I'm happy I found a "good" harlequin breeder totally by chance when I was looking for a black puppy - she refuses to do harle/harle breeding, even though it would result in her litter bringing in several thousand more dollars. 

I think well-bred and well-marked harles are probably one of the hardest breed/color combinations to find. A really well-marked show harle is super rare, especially when the breeding is done correctly to avoid white puppies. And there are a lot of unreputable harle breeders out there selling poorly bred puppies for $4-5k just for the color. I know someone who had one flown into MI from out of state recently - she paid $4k for a "show marked" female, but never researched what "show marked" actually was, so she has a puppy with giant, poorly placed black and grey splotches all over.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> I do want a harlequin at some point. Or most likely several. I'm happy I found a "good" harlequin breeder totally by chance when I was looking for a black puppy - she refuses to do harle/harle breeding, even though it would result in her litter bringing in several thousand more dollars.
> 
> I think well-bred and well-marked harles are probably one of the hardest breed/color combinations to find. A really well-marked show harle is super rare, especially when the breeding is done correctly to avoid white puppies. And there are a lot of unreputable harle breeders out there selling poorly bred puppies for $4-5k just for the color. I know someone who had one flown into MI from out of state recently - she paid $4k for a "show marked" female, but never researched what "show marked" actually was, so she has a puppy with giant, poorly placed black and grey splotches all over.


They should've done more research  I also found a REALLY good breeder only an hour from me that doesn't do the Harle/Harle either  and she feeds raw only


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> They should've done more research  I also found a REALLY good breeder only an hour from me that doesn't do the Harle/Harle either  and she feeds raw only


I don't think that research into color genetics is something that many people looking to purchase Danes do. I think they just assume that if someone is selling a puppy as a "show marked Dane" and asking $4k for it, it's a quality puppy 

That's awesome that you found a good breeder. It's more than half the battle, for sure. When does her next litter hit the ground? *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> I don't think that research into color genetics is something that many people looking to purchase Danes do. I think they just assume that if someone is selling a puppy as a "show marked Dane" and asking $4k for it, it's a quality puppy
> 
> That's awesome that you found a good breeder. It's more than half the battle, for sure. When does her next litter hit the ground? *wink wink nudge nudge*


They are actually due to have puppies the 20th LOL I don't think I'll be ready to have a dane for at least 5 years....I think my first giant breed will be a berner so I can get used to the giant breed and then I'll get a dane. They are breeding a mantle with a harle they are going to have a rainbow litter of harles, merles, mantle, and black w/ white


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kcomstoc said:


> They are actually due to have puppies the 20th LOL I don't think I'll be ready to have a dane for at least 5 years....I think my first giant breed will be a berner so I can get used to the giant breed and then I'll get a dane. They are breeding a mantle with a harle they are going to have a rainbow litter of harles, merles, mantle, and black w/ white


You should probably go visit the puppies.... Just sayin'. :evil:

When picking between the giant breeds, I decided I wanted something short haired and something that didn't drool all over, which eliminated a vast majority of giant breeds, haha. 

Danes DO drool, but not like Mastiffs/Corsos. Irish Wolfhounds were another consideration, I think they're so majestic looking.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> You should probably go visit the puppies.... Just sayin'. :evil:
> 
> When picking between the giant breeds, I decided I wanted something short haired and something that didn't drool all over, which eliminated a vast majority of giant breeds, haha.
> 
> Danes DO drool, but not like Mastiffs/Corsos. Irish Wolfhounds were another consideration, I think they're so majestic looking.


Trust me I REALLY want to go visit but I think I would just end up really sad because I'm taking on a new bunny *I get him sat* so I don't want to add a new pet that soon afterwards...I haven't really thought about it but my SO pointed out we get a new animal every year >.> which is true lol I got my bunny Caleb then the following year we "adopted" Jake, then we got Gamgee as a companion for Caleb, then we got Firefly because I wanted to try owning a snake , now we're getting Ryuk *the new bunny*, then the following year we're getting our rough collie puppy *if all goes as planned but it might get pushed back another year* 

I'm pretty bad about getting animals I guess? I think I should probably hold back after the puppy until our numbers go down *not that I want that to happen but it's probably best*

ETA: well I didn't think he'd go for it but we e-mailed the breeder for a meet and greet to see if we would actually like to own the breed someday lol hoping to hear back from her soon  he agreed because it's only an hour away


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Trying to update with at least one new photo every week because he's growing so fast! 

Titan is 12.5 weeks, 18.5" at the shoulder and 35 lbs. He's growing up so quickly (physically and mentally) that I feel like I have a new dog every weekend!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> You should probably go visit the puppies.... Just sayin'. :evil:
> 
> When picking between the giant breeds, I decided I wanted something short haired and something that didn't drool all over, which eliminated a vast majority of giant breeds, haha.
> 
> *Danes DO drool, but not like Mastiffs/Corsos. Irish Wolfhounds were another consideration, I think they're so majestic looking.*


One of my good friends is an irish wolfhound breeder and lemme just say, the beards make up for the lack of drool when wet lol. That said, they're really dinosaurish, when I first met them they didn't seem real. Titan is looking awesome!! So cute!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The breeder said I have to wait until 3 weeks after the puppies are born to visit which is just fine by me  getting to see some baby great dane puppies so sometime next month or maybe early december I'll be visiting.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Titan is such a handsome boy...and so big already! Danes are such cool dogs. I had trouble convincing the BF that an 80 lb dog was a good idea. I'm not sure I could ever convince him to get a 150+ lb dog!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

TSTrainer said:


> One of my good friends is an irish wolfhound breeder and lemme just say, the beards make up for the lack of drool when wet lol. That said, they're really dinosaurish, when I first met them they didn't seem real. Titan is looking awesome!! So cute!


I didn't even think about the wet beards! I should have, considering one of my mixes is a bit beard-y and it's pretty gross after she drinks and eats. 

I have never seen an IWH up close, just from across the room at dog shows. They seem to have that really laid back, quiet type of personality that I like 



kcomstoc said:


> The breeder said I have to wait until 3 weeks after the puppies are born to visit which is just fine by me  getting to see some baby great dane puppies so sometime next month or maybe early december I'll be visiting.


You're going to have a lot of fun  The puppies I've met at 3.5 weeks of age were already pretty people-oriented and were really fun to interact with!




Marvel said:


> Titan is such a handsome boy...and so big already! Danes are such cool dogs. I had trouble convincing the BF that an 80 lb dog was a good idea. I'm not sure I could ever convince him to get a 150+ lb dog!


I can understand that giant breeds aren't for everyone, but to me, they take up much less "space" than a really high energy, high intensity breed. A Dane that just lays in sunspots on my floor all day doesn't bother me nearly as much as a dog who is constantly moving and demanding attention.

My breeder had five adults (smallest 160 lbs, largest 195 lbs), and they were all in the kitchen with me at one point. Granted she has a pretty spacious kitchen, but the dogs were really great about staying out of the way and staying out from underfoot. They were really well trained, pleasant dogs


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg he looks so grown up already!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Omg he looks so grown up already!


It's crazy how much his face and body have matured in the two and a half weeks I've had him! He's still clumsy sometimes, but is overall much more athletic than he was even a week ago. He can outrun me now!

I knew he'd grow fast, but I literally wake up every morning and think "he looks bigger". I'm hoping he learns how to get himself on the couch and my lowered bed soon... Lifting him all of the time is killing my back!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I love his color. He is adorable.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Took a few more crappy cell phone pictures today. I hadn't realized how big he's getting until I compared them to his 12.5 week old photos!

















His paws are almost as large as my palms! And he is definitely getting a nail trim today 










This is the "I know my hooman is up to something" face.










He's 14.5 weeks, 42.5 lbs and right around 20" at the shoulder


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nooooo don't grow up :'( He's almost as big as Panzer is now! What a handsome little man!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooh, black and white photos look good with him!
I'm a big fan of black and whites, but I think Sans' black/tan looks so nice that I hate to take the colour out of it. 
Also lucky with all of those white nails he's got there, super easy to trim those!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> Nooooo don't grow up :'( He's almost as big as Panzer is now! What a handsome little man!


Thanks  Sometimes I'm sad he's growing up so fast and sometimes I'm excited. 



kdawnk said:


> Oooh, black and white photos look good with him!
> I'm a big fan of black and whites, but I think Sans' black/tan looks so nice that I hate to take the colour out of it.
> Also lucky with all of those white nails he's got there, super easy to trim those!


He has one nail that's turning black and another that may turn partially black because of his paw pads spots, but I think the others are going to stay nice and white. A big relief, really - Atlas's nails are easy to trim, but the other dogs aren't so much.

I'm going to take the good camera out this afternoon and try to get some better photos with the fall colors


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

He is looking so nice. I love how even had puppies Danes just look so dignified. 

As far as the growing up sadness. I get it. I always fee sad a little when they get big, but honestly I love it.

I love when they grow up and turn into the dog you helped mold them to be. And your puppy limitations are gone.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

He is SO handsome and huge! It's crazy how fast they grow!

I agree that there are days I can't wait for Quill to be more mature, and days I get sad because he is growing so quickly! Mostly, I won't miss the puppy crazies -- the biting and lunge-attacking and worrying about what he's eating now. I'll miss the cute puppy face and moments when he is quietly sleeping haha.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

His paws are sooo massive! I can't believe how mature he looks already!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He has gotten so big  I can't wait to see great dane puppies


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

sclevenger said:


> He is looking so nice. I love how even had puppies Danes just look so dignified.
> 
> As far as the growing up sadness. I get it. I always fee sad a little when they get big, but honestly I love it.
> 
> I love when they grow up and turn into the dog you helped mold them to be. And your puppy limitations are gone.


He does look pretty somber, most of the time. His lips and ears seem to be developing faster than the rest of him, so he looks like an old man sometimes.



Marvel said:


> He is SO handsome and huge! It's crazy how fast they grow!
> 
> I agree that there are days I can't wait for Quill to be more mature, and days I get sad because he is growing so quickly! Mostly, I won't miss the puppy crazies -- the biting and lunge-attacking and worrying about what he's eating now. I'll miss the cute puppy face and moments when he is quietly sleeping haha.


I'll miss Titan being able to fit in my lap. Other than that, I'm not a huge fan of puppyhood. With Titan, it's just a matter of being sad that a Dane's adulthood can be so short, I want to enjoy all the time I can with him.



mudypony said:


> His paws are sooo massive! I can't believe how mature he looks already!


They hurt, too! He swings them around like crazy these days. Need to start working on that.... 



kcomstoc said:


> He has gotten so big  I can't wait to see great dane puppies


I can't wait to hear about your visit with them! You're going to have a blast. I'm super jealous!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Hiraeth said:


> They hurt, too! He swings them around like crazy these days. Need to start working on that....


Haaa... that sounds like Duke. No day is complete without a punch in the face from my crazy puppy!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Goofball is officially gaining 6 lbs a week and he grew 3/4" over the last 8 days. 3-6 months is the fastest growth period for Danes, and as he's 3.5 months right now, I expect him to maintain those numbers.

He's 48 lbs, 21" and 15.5 weeks old this morning  He has an old man face already.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Hiareth, you're making me want a Mastiff puppy again...

He's the same age Clyde was when we took him home. Such a pretty puppy.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Sad puppy eyes! I can't wait to see him all grown up.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He's so handsome  he's growing really fast


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

BigLittle said:


> Hiareth, you're making me want a Mastiff puppy again...
> 
> He's the same age Clyde was when we took him home. Such a pretty puppy.


Thanks  I hope Clyde was as easy a puppy as Titan is! He's just so mellow and accepting. 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Sad puppy eyes! I can't wait to see him all grown up.


Me neither! It feels like it will be such a long time, but then I'm sure as soon as he's grown I'll be thinking "awww, I wish he was still a puppy". 



kcomstoc said:


> He's so handsome  he's growing really fast


Thanks  I can't put any more weight on him, it seems. My vet told me that his body condition is a 4 (which is preferable to overweight, of course), but he's still kind of ribby, and he's eating 6 cups a day. Which is more than my other three dogs combined!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Titan's doing well. Growing like a weed. Here he is at 16.5 weeks:










Took him on a nice long walk last night, he was zonked out when we got home. I took a risk and left him passed out on the couch while I was out of the room, came back in and he was gone! I darted around the house looking for him and found him passed out on my bed. Me rushing into the room woke him up and he gave me the most tired look, then passed back out about 10 seconds later.

















He's 17 weeks old today! 23.5" tall and right around 60 lbs. He's gained nearly 12 lbs in the last week and a half.

I had my first moment the other day where I thought "huh, I might really like this dog some day". I was having kind of a rough day, got hit with a huge repair bill for my car and was stressed about work, so I needed like, a 30 second cry. Sat on my couch, was having my sad moment, and all of a sudden there was a puppy sitting right next to me, not licking me or trying to eat my hair or chewing on my sweater. He just sat there like "my person needs me here right now".


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha he looks constantly bored and sleepy  
I had a moment when Sans was like... 5 months? That I was like, "Wow. I might actually like her a little" as well! Haha
Great pictures!


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Titan is getting big, and cute. He's going to be a good looking dog. They are all legs aren't they? Sometimes when Freyja is sleeping on the couch it feels like there are legs everywhere!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kdawnk said:


> Hahaha he looks constantly bored and sleepy
> I had a moment when Sans was like... 5 months? That I was like, "Wow. I might actually like her a little" as well! Haha
> Great pictures!


Thanks  He IS almost constantly sleepy these days. Which is pretty nice, actually. I get to sit down more than 30 minutes at a time once or twice a day now!



Annageckos said:


> Titan is getting big, and cute. He's going to be a good looking dog. They are all legs aren't they? Sometimes when Freyja is sleeping on the couch it feels like there are legs everywhere!


They do seem to be all legs! He loves sleeping with his legs completely stretched out, too, like he's trying to take up as much space as possible. 

And yes, he is getting big. At his current growth rate, he'll be at least 100 lbs when he's 6 months old. That is, if he gains 20 lbs a month, which is conservative at the rate he's currently growing (almost a pound a day). If he does 25 lbs a month, he'll be over 110 lbs at 6 months. That number scares me. I hope he slows down a bit.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Thanks  He IS almost constantly sleepy these days. Which is pretty nice, actually. I get to sit down more than 30 minutes at a time once or twice a day now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freyja was around 70lbs at 5 months around 8 months she hit 100. She has slowed down, last weight was a couple of weeks ago and she was almost 110lbs. But Titan is male so he should be bigger. Plus he comes from bigger parents. Freyja's mother is 120, father 170ish.
Freyja is surprisingly good at taking up as little space as possible. She seems to take up less room than my nearly 50lb Basset Hound. 
Have fun with him, they grow like weeds! Soon his paws will be bigger than you hand.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG I want Titan  he is so adorable and I love that look in the third picture lol "Mom I was sleeping...ugh"


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't believe how much he has changed already from the puppy pictures! He's so handsome!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So handsome! I can't believe how big he is already!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone  Today was his first time in a Petsmart without being in a cart. There was a Pug rescue there, so he got to greet a few of the Pugs they had. He very nicely and politely greeted, sniffed a bit and did some small tail wags. He also met a GSD puppy who was crazy and jumped all over him, to which he didn't really react. He was also very polite to the people who approached him - kept all four feet on the ground, wagged his tail, sniffed their hands. I am SO happy with him, he seems predisposed to polite greetings and calmness. I hope it continues into his adolescence!

I finally got some sort of okay photos today with a good camera. He's really hard to photograph because of the black/white contrast in his coat, but I got a few decent ones. 


























I couldn't get him to fully stack (he was pretty afraid of the picnic table at first so I didn't want to traumatize him), but here's a side view:










17.5 weeks, 61 lbs, 24" at the shoulder. 

I like him more and more every day  Nothing can replace Loki, but having a wonderful puppy sure make things more bearable, most of the time.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Aww I love the nice new photos! He looks like a big dog now.  There is a great dane puppy at puppy playtime. Its so fun watching her grow! I mean, its fun watching all the regulars grow...but even more fun when they grow that fast.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous photos! I can't believe how grown up and mature he looks already!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow he is really handsome! I love when one of his ears sticks out more than the other XD


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

He is looking good. But he still seems small to me.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Marvel said:


> Aww I love the nice new photos! He looks like a big dog now.  There is a great dane puppy at puppy playtime. Its so fun watching her grow! I mean, its fun watching all the regulars grow...but even more fun when they grow that fast.


She probably looks like a different dog every week, right? That's how it is with Titan. Comparing photos week to week is a real shock, when I look back. 



jade5280 said:


> Gorgeous photos! I can't believe how grown up and mature he looks already!


Thanks! I think he's going to have that jowl-y droopy eyed European look to him.



DogtorWho15 said:


> Wow he is really handsome! I love when one of his ears sticks out more than the other XD


Thanks. I'm hoping the ear sticking out goes back to normal, actually, and is only sticking out because he's teeting. While it's kind of cute, if I ever wanted to show him, it wouldn't be acceptable in the ring. 



Annageckos said:


> He is looking good. But he still seems small to me.


He doesn't look that large to me, either, but that's with Atlas roaming about. People freak when they meet him and say "oh, is he around 9 months?" and I say "no, he's 17 weeks". Definitely got some funny reactions at the pet store yesterday


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> He doesn't look that large to me, either, but that's with Atlas roaming about. People freak when they meet him and say "oh, is he around 9 months?" and I say "no, he's 17 weeks". Definitely got some funny reactions at the pet store yesterday


Yeah, I know. I took Freyja and Shorty to the flea market today, like every week. And we always get people asking how old she is. I tell them 10 months and their jaws drop and they ask, will she get bigger!!? I've thought about saying, 'nope, she should start to shrink now. Once they hit 10 months they get smaller.' But I don't know if people will get my humor, so I just tell them that, yes, she will get bigger.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh how is he that big already!? Love the black and white.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

61 pounds lol geez I can't believe he's already that big  he's really adorable


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping the ear sticking out goes back to normal, actually, and is only sticking out because he's teeting. While it's kind of cute, if I ever wanted to show him, it wouldn't be acceptable in the ring.


I think it will. Nova had the same problem around 4/5 months old, her left ear stuck out much farther than her other one, my entire family made jokes about it and sang the "do you hear what I hear?!?" from the Christmas song, but she straightened out around 6 months or so.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

He's awesome !!! Nice solid bone  Did enjoy hearing how yall met and connected to pick him over his litter mates.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

It's been a while since I've done a Titan update! He's still gaining 5-6 lbs most weeks. 27.5" tall, 5.5 months old. I haven't gotten a weight in the last few weeks, but I think he's close to 90 lbs now. Here's a few photos I've gotten of him over the holidays:

Being lazy after our walk today:









Droopy face:









His paw on top of my hand (we're working on getting over our fear of the nail clippers, so please excuse his nails):









The last thing a training treat ever sees:









My mom (who is 5'8) holding Titan for the last time:









My Christmas present from him was one good photo:









Hope everyone had a great New Years Eve and Day!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

He looks like a real chill guy! Gotta love his look at being picked up lmao.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Hector4 said:


> He looks like a real chill guy! Gotta love his look at being picked up lmao.


He wasn't super happy about it, but didn't squirm or anything. He loved being picked up as a puppy, but now he just looks at us like "this again, really?" He is pretty chill a vast majority of the time


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

growing into a gorgeous boy !! love his head...


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Man has he grown! I love him soo much... great danes are the best!


.... Also, he has officially passed Duke in height & weight... and he's only 5.5 months, that's crazy


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

He gave you lots of presents, every one of those pictures is awesome. 
Growing from cute to very handsome.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Look how huge he is now  I can't wait until a great dane some day, it's going to be a great adventure


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Been a long time since I updated about Titan here! He'll be ten months old on May 14th. He's 33.5" at the shoulder and 130 lbs or so.


----------



## griffinflames (Sep 19, 2015)

He's such a handsome looking boy! Do you expect him to grow much heigh/structure wise at this point?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

griffinflames said:


> He's such a handsome looking boy! Do you expect him to grow much heigh/structure wise at this point?


Thanks! Yes, I think he'll grow another 2" and gain about 4-5 lbs a month until he's 18 months old. So I imagine he'll be 35.5" at the shoulder and around 160-165 lbs when he's done.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

He's very Handsome !! It would be fun to see Arka's expression seeing Titan he's never met anyone he could look up too. ..


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

He's beautiful! Is his ear set typical for american lines? The ears I see on Danes around here are much longer and droopier. I read on some Romanian forum somewhere, that some breeders select them like that so they cannot be cropped easily. Don't know if that's true, but the difference is quite striking.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

PatriciafromCO said:


> He's very Handsome !! It would be fun to see Arka's expression seeing Titan he's never met anyone he could look up too. ..


A lot of dogs are really taken aback when they meet him. He met a Dane he had to look up to a few days ago and was really nervous about it, haha 



Prozax said:


> He's beautiful! Is his ear set typical for american lines? The ears I see on Danes around here are much longer and droopier. I read on some Romanian forum somewhere, that some breeders select them like that so they cannot be cropped easily. Don't know if that's true, but the difference is quite striking.


I think his ears are typical. 

Without going into it too much, there really shouldn't be much difference between American and European lines. Some European lines tend to have more bone and be slightly heavier, but as far as the FCI and AKC standards go, they are nearly identical. Anyone breeding "European Danes" and advertising them as different than a regular Great Dane is breeding hyper types. 

As far as the ears go, droopiness and length doesn't have much effect on whether they can be cropped or not. If the ear is longer, then more will be cropped off to produce the desired effect. The biggest thing that effects "crop-ability" is leather thickness. Ears with thick leather tend to stand much more easily. Ears with thin leather can take over a year of taping and may never fully stand.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I missed seeing Titan pictures! He's so handsome, I'm drooling. Thanks for sharing! It's been really interesting to watch him grow and to learn a bit about caring for a Dane puppy. Can't wait to see him once he's done growing


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

He's SOOOO cute!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments everyone  Raising my first Dane has certainly been an eye opening experience, but it's one that I'll be repeating in the future.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He is starting to look so mature! I think he is gorgeous. I considered a Great Dane before and they are still a breed that interests me. I don't think I will ever own one but I love learning more about them. I love how huge they are.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

He's looking great. Really like how his chest and neck are developing, many I see seem to have a thinner chest and neck the last few years.
Know there generally a lighter built of mastiff breeds, but think they should all look solid and he look very solid and really great all around.

If he is 160 to 165 at 18 months, I'd expect a solid 180 to 190 by the time he's 2.5 to 3.


----------

